# How to teach an older dove to eat?



## Tatyana (Oct 11, 2009)

My kids found a baby dove in our back yard ( i don't know exactly the kind,it's like a Ringneck,brownish-gray,with some white feathers on the wings,but not a ring on the neck).I don't know how old it was,but it couldn't fly and had many pin feathers.After about 2 weeks it started pecking on its own,but it kracked its front top beak,so I kept opening its beak and feeding it....Now the bird is probably 2-3 months old, can fly very well,but never eats alone.
Can someone tell me how to teach this bird to eat on it's own?


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Place the cage outside and spill seeds arround the cage to atract wild birds. By watching them peck, she will soon get the idea.


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

Tatyana said:


> My kids found a baby dove in our back yard ( i don't know exactly the kind,it's like a Ringneck,brownish-gray,with some white feathers on the wings,but not a ring on the neck).I don't know how old it was,but it couldn't fly and had many pin feathers.After about 2 weeks it started pecking on its own,but it kracked its front top beak,so I kept opening its beak and feeding it....Now the bird is probably 2-3 months old, can fly very well,but never eats alone.
> Can someone tell me how to teach this bird to eat on it's own?


What do you mean ..."cracked it's front top beak"? How did this happen? Is its' beak deformed now that it can't eat on its' own?

If it is healthy and CAN eat on it's own...it may just be acting stubborn and would rather have you hand feed it. Put some seed down on a flat service in front of the dove. With your fingers, make pecking motions like your fingers are eating the seed. The dove should get curious and start pecking at the seed...along with your fingers. 

I hope this helps...and good luck,
Dawn


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Close-up images of the Beak and Face?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Err ... this thread dates back to October 2009, not 2010. The person has not been back since then.


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

John_D said:


> Err ... this thread dates back to October 2009, not 2010. The person has not been back since then.


OMG...your right! I guess is time to get new glasses...

Dawn


----------

